# Iron Bowl - Tide vs. War Eagle



## jwhoff (Nov 26, 2010)

Just curious.  Guys I don't have a crawfish in this pot, but how many of you brethren involved are able to separate yourselves from this _*profane world*_ distraction when you tile the lodge?

Being of the Bayou Bengal persuasion myself I can understand the emotions.  But, come on guys, 365/24!

Don't we all love it!


----------

